
How I do mouse gesture and shape recognition for my apps - erjjones
http://dylanvester.com/2015/10/mouse-gesture-and-shape-recognition-with-dotnet/
======
erjjones
This is definitely one of the cleanest approaches I have seen yet.

------
msdevstep
First post that I know of that shows how to do it with .NET.

